# Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars (recovered)



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

The Hamilton Spectator

BURLINGTON Halton police are looking for a man and woman who pulled off a brazen theft of two guitars from a music store. 
The pair walked away with what Halton police described as two "high end guitars" from the Long and McQuade Musical 
Instruments store on Mainway Drive last month. 

"It is one of those things that's not uncommon, but it's definitely brazen," Det. Const. Erin Cooper said Monday. 
The combined value of the two Gibson guitars is $10,000, she said. 
"It's definitely something that took courage, but we'll get them," said store manager Paul Stewart. 
Police said the pair was seen on video surveillance picking up the two guitars and placing them in empty guitar cases they had 
carried into the business, just east of Guelph Line. They then simply walked out, "making no attempt to pay for the concealed items." 

Police say the theft occurred on Saturday, May 2 at about 1:40 p.m. 
Stewart said store staff reported the theft on Monday, May 4. 
Cooper said police released the information, and photos of both suspects, this week because it had exhausted all other investigation avenues. 
The two stolen guitars are a Gibson ES 345TDA and a Gibson USA LP Traditional. 
Stewart said the occasional theft is part of working in the retail trade, but said this one was not a "regular occurrence." 
Long and McQuade is a chain of about 60 stores across Canada. 


Anyone with information is asked to call the 3 District Criminal Investigation Bureau 
at 905-825-4747, ext. 2313 or Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

Brazen indeed


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

LOL, the brazen part is valuing those guitars at a combined total of $10K.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

I've got an empty ES355 case at home. Hmmmmmmmmmm time to go shopping :sFun_dancing:


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

Should we not add "stupid" to "brazen"?
Did they not think that L&M would have cameras?

Sheesh.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> Should we not add "stupid" to "brazen"?
> Did they not think that L&M would have cameras?
> 
> Sheesh.


Seems to me that the burden of stupid should be assigned to L&M... how could this even be possible? If somebody walks into a store with a guitar case the employee's eyes should be on them... this ain't L&M's first year in retail.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

this happened Saturday afternoon, you know how busy that store gets, and the number of people walking in with guitars to repair, or trade...i can see this happening very easily.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



Rick31797 said:


> this happened Saturday afternoon, you know how busy that store gets, and the number of people walking in with guitars to repair, or trade...i can see this happening very easily.


Obviously they are doing something wrong, and they have been in business long enough to have figured that out...


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

Even if you spot a thief and try and stop them things can go wrong. The local south side L&M tried to stop one character two weeks ago and he pulled a knife. The sales people backed away and let him go...what were they supposed to do...they're not paid or trained as loss prevention / security. Things can definitely happen in a busy store and even if it's not busy the day you go in, it may be busy at other times and that's what thieves look for. No it's not L&M's first year of business, that's why they have employee procedures in place to follow. Nowadays most big box companies have a loss prevention / security team in place, and employees are strictly forbidden from intervening.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

I'm sure they have insurance for pretty much anything that could occur in a music store.

The real question...... is the female robber wearing a mask??


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

Thief happens all the time, certainly they could hire two security guards at the door, too check people coming in and out, and raise there prices.




dradlin said:


> Obviously they are doing something wrong, and they have been in business long enough to have figured that out...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

All other considerations aside, the thieves are in that broad category of people I call assholes. Dishonest, selfish, lacking conscience, and in need of enlightenment. As much as I hope they can change their behaviour and thinking, it will likely not happen without the intervention of the crown. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

They should adopt the policy of checking any items you bring in with you
at the front counter, like other stores do. If this was in place, they would 
have noticed the empty cases and become suspicious immediately.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

People walking into guitar stores with a guitar case in hand is hardly an uncommon occurrence. I do it myself all the time. However, I usually ask to tuck my case behind to counter for safekeeping while I browse, mostly because I don't feel like carrying it around.

Personally, the thought of someone demanding to check my case, or bag, or any of my personal property before I'm allowed to shop there pisses me off. Personally, it's never happened thankfully, because I would probably let loose a string of expletives before I immediately left, never to return again.

Physically intervening when you suspect someone of shoplifting carries all sorts of risks. Not just the risk of getting hurt, but also the risk of a lawsuit or possibly even a criminal charge against the employee. It's just not worth it for minimum wage, for items you don't own, that are insured. I'm not suggesting just letting them walk out without saying a word, but if they refuse to stay when verbally confronted...let 'em go.

The simple fact is, in this case, they have video, they have pictures, they have insurance. It will just be a matter of time before these clowns are caught, and either the items returned or the insurance paid out. At most, it's a hassle for the retailer.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

Damn that's a ballsy move. Keep your eyes peeled for curiously low priced used Gibsons I guess.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

I guess with such clear pictures of the thieves it won't be long before someone in the community recognizes them.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



JBFairthorne said:


> People walking into guitar stores with a guitar case in hand is hardly an uncommon occurrence. I do it myself all the time. However, I usually ask to tuck my case behind to counter for safekeeping while I browse, mostly because I don't feel like carrying it around.
> 
> Personally, the thought of someone demanding to check my case, or bag, or any of my personal property before I'm allowed to shop there pisses me off. Personally, it's never happened thankfully, because I would probably let loose a string of expletives before I immediately left, never to return again.


Yes, I'm pretty sure that treating all of their customers like criminals would cost them more in the long run than the occasional theft.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



bw66 said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure that treating all of their customers like criminals would cost them more in the long run than the occasional theft.



Costco does it, and by the looks of it, people don't care... were not talking patting you down.. were talking checking receipts and anything leave the store.. i bet Costco thief percentage is very close to zero.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



JBFairthorne said:


> Personally, the thought of someone demanding to check my case, or bag, or any of my personal property before I'm allowed to shop there pisses me off. Personally, it's never happened thankfully, because I would probably let loose a string of expletives before I immediately left, never to return again.
> QUOTE]
> 
> So, Fairthorne, my guess is that if you have ever been to Steve's music in either Toronto or Montreal, that it was your last visit.
> ...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



JBFairthorne said:


> The simple fact is, in this case, they have video, they have pictures, they have insurance. It will just be a matter of time before these clowns are caught, and either the items returned or the insurance paid out. At most, it's a hassle for the retailer.


Exactly. That's what the cameras are for. It's less risky, there's no confrontations. I don't think these 2 people are aware that they have cameras. Nowadays it's not as easy to hide. With the advent of the web with it's forums, social media, etc. it's harder to commit a crime.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

I doubt Costco misses you, if its anything like the one i go to..your lucky to get a parking space.






nkjanssen said:


> I haven't been in a Costco in the past 10 years for that very reason.
> 
> ...granted, _most _people don't seem to care. I'm not sure if L&M and Costco are good direct comparators, though. For some reason people _expect_ to be treated like criminals at Costco and buy into it wholeheartedly.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



Rick31797 said:


> Costco does it, and by the looks of it, people don't care... were not talking patting you down.. were talking checking receipts and anything leave the store.. i bet Costco thief percentage is very close to zero.


Costco's sales and L & M's sales cannot even come close to being compared. Costco can afford to have someone doing this. L & M cannot.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

About 10 years ago , a couple made off with a bunch of guitars from Ontario shops . They grabbed a 50's J200 from Songbird and a Martin or two from Folkways .


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

This, from L&M's Facebook page:

"To anyone following the news story about two high-end Gibson guitars that were stolen from our store in Burlington (http://www.thespec.com/…/5655718-pair-sought-who-walked-aw…/):
Thanks to Halton Regional Police Service and all the people who shared this story on social media, the thieves have been caught and the guitars have been returned to Long & McQuade - Burlington. Glad to have these beauties back!"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

Social media strikes again


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

Just saw that on Facebook. Good news.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

So what is the prediction, they will get...a fine wont do any good, i guess it depends if they found more stolen stuff..and if they have a record


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



Rick31797 said:


> So what is the prediction, they will get...a fine wont do any good, i guess it depends if they found more stolen stuff..and if they have a record


... and how rich their parents are...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



Rick31797 said:


> Costco does it, and by the looks of it, people don't care... were not talking patting you down.. were talking checking receipts and anything leave the store.. i bet Costco thief percentage is very close to zero.


Actually, what I was referring to is the checking of my personal bag, backpack, purse, pockets, whatever upon entering or leaving the store. There's a big difference between that and checking my wal-mart bag and it's contents against my receipt. You want to check my personal bags? Sure, as soon as you show me a warrant.



R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> So, Fairthorne, my guess is that if you have ever been to Steve's music in either Toronto or Montreal, that it was your last visit.
> Going in, and getting back out makes you feel like you are at a border crossing.
> (and yes, I hate that sort of thing, too, but I have been to both Steve's several times)
> 
> ...


Actually I bought my first guitar at Steve's in '93. I never had that experience. But quite frankly, if they did that to me, I would hop on the TTC and head straight to L&M.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



Rick31797 said:


> So what is the prediction, they will get...a fine wont do any good, i guess it depends if they found more stolen stuff..and if they have a record


Honestly, the stress of getting cuffed, taken to the station, the interviews, calling someone to bail you out, getting a lawyer, worrying about how to pay for the lawyer, worrying over every court date in a seemingly endless string of court dates, worrying over the verdict, worrying over the sentencing...is more than enough of a deterrent for me. After all that, getting a fine and worrying over how to pay it is something of a relief. Now that's assuming there's no jail time involved, which carries with it all sorts of additional stress, even after you've paid your debt and are released. All that for 10k in guitars? Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



Chito said:


> Exactly. That's what the cameras are for. It's less risky, there's no confrontations. I don't think these 2 people are aware that they have cameras. Nowadays it's not as easy to hide. With the advent of the web with it's forums, social media, etc. it's harder to commit a crime.


You would be surprised at what people "don't" see even when its right in their face. I have two cameras at the front of my store. One covers the front desk and one the front lobby area. Both of which has product displayed. The cameras are not hidden at all, very visible yet I have caught at least 4 people over the years stealing from us. They seem to be dumbfounded when I tell them they were caught on video. People only see what they want to see, what they are looking for. But when you are a thief you need to look everywhere. The dumb ones get caught all the time, just like these two misfits.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



GuitarsCanada said:


> You would be surprised at what people "don't" see even when its right in their face. I have two cameras at the front of my store. One covers the front desk and one the front lobby area. Both of which has product displayed. The cameras are not hidden at all, very visible yet I have caught at least 4 people over the years stealing from us. They seem to be dumbfounded when I tell them they were caught on video. _*People only see what they want to see, what they are looking for. *_But when you are a thief you need to look everywhere. The dumb ones get caught all the time, just like these two misfits.


I've been in your store and never noticed the cameras. I guess I'm one of the dumb ones.:smiley-faces-75:

Seriously, though, the two that stole the guitars in Burlington were not very bright. Just wearing hats and glasses would have disguised their looks to a lot of people. Anyone who knew them and saw the pictures from the video would know who they were right away.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*

Didn't take long to find them. There was no doubt they'll get caught.

http://www.thespec.com/news-story/5...cused-of-high-end-guitar-theft-in-burlington/


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Pair sought who walked away with Gibson guitars*



Steadfastly said:


> I've been in your store and never noticed the cameras. I guess I'm one of the dumb ones.:smiley-faces-75:


Only if you decide to steal something...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Let me see. What word comes to mind when I look at these two???

Duuuuhhh! 

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Everytime I walk out of a GC, I'm stopped at the door so they can examine my bag and check it against the receipt.

It seems a bit obtrusive, but apparently it's necessary.

In most parts of the USA you even have to prepay for gas because so may people take off without paying.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Everytime I walk out of a GC, I'm stopped at the door so they can examine my bag and check it against the receipt.
> 
> It seems a bit obtrusive, but apparently it's necessary.
> 
> In most parts of the USA you even have to prepay for gas because so may people take off without paying.


You had to prepay for gas in BC a few years ago too. Not sure if it's still like that. Actually i remember having to do it in AB too when i was in college.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> In most parts of the USA you even have to prepay for gas because so may people take off without paying.


At the gas station where I gassed up yesterday they had a picture taped to the pumps of a guy that filled up & drove off without paying--he & his vehicle are easily identifiable--although I had no clue who he was.
There are a few around here that require pre-payment--but mostly in industrial areas, and some require prepayment after 9 pm...


----------

